# Ask the Fight Doc: Should Mark Hominick's hematoma have prompted a stoppage?



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/23459/ask-the-fight-doc-should-mark-hominicks-hematoma-prompted-a-stoppage.mma



> It was one of the more grotesque images coming out of this past weekend's UFC 129 event, but was it dangerous?
> 
> When title challenger Mark Hominick fell short to featherweight champion Jose Aldo in a spirited UFC 129 co-headliner, the Canadian's forehead ballooned up to epic proportions with a noticeable hematoma.
> 
> ...


I thought it was the right call too, but man I thought for sure that thing was gonna pop. lol


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

I thought that Fight Doctor did an excellent job. He went through the whole process nicely to see if Hominick was really ok and his vision was not obstructed. You could say at times it was a little overboard compared to places like Australia where the guy just glimpsed at the cuts, and said ok. He was very careful and thorough.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

I often notice that the most important thing for continuing a fight with borderline injuries is the fighter's will to continue. How many times have we heard the Doc say 'I'm going to end it' and the fighter say 'No, no, no' and then have the doctor say 'ok, then'. 

I'm pretty sure they're just checking to see if the fighter's wants to keep going when they do that. They understand that for injuries which are not really that serious but could still be damaging, its up to the fighter's to decide for themselves.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

The OP lacks a pic.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

I was sitting on the couch with a really into-it MMA newcomer who had never really watched fights with guys who knew anything, jsut saw it as a fun slug fest. 

We were sitting there almost giddy/grossed out wanting/not wanting that thing to explode under another elbow. It would have been an absolute bloodbath.

Oh, and GOOD CALL by the doc!!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

That was a very ballsy correct call in front of 55k critics. I'm sure we'll see that doc again.

I'll admit that since I'm *NOT* a trained medical professional, if I had been in Mark's corner I would have thrown in the towel, shirts, flags, tackled Aldo, what ever it took. I would not have risked him getting kicked in that thing.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

I have had two hematoma. Neither was quite as big as Hominick's but they are relatively painless and for the most part harmless. The danger comes from when it impairs your vision. Rogan said about it popping. That was funny.

The worst hematoma I have seen was the one Hasim Rahman suffered a few years back in a boxing match. I believe that fight was stopped. It was so large it was casting a shadow and impairing his vision. Google it.


----------



## funkyboogalooo (Jan 28, 2009)

Jerome Le Banner a few years back after a K1 bout with Cyril Abidi (I think)


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

My friend was asking me if I thought they would stop it and honestly wasn't sure til I saw the doc. As soon as I saw he was asian I told him "no way they're stopping this fight. That guys grandfather probably flew his plane into an enemy warship. He'll let it go on as long as it takes."


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

The Rahman and JLB ones were pretty sick. But the one that disgusts me the most is Fernando Vargas. When it is both above and below the eye, it's just a little creepier than the forehead.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

Good call from the doc... Dana was pretty impressed in his interview with arial and wouldn't stop praising him


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

SmackyBear said:


> The Rahman and JLB ones were pretty sick. But the one that disgusts me the most is Fernando Vargas. When it is both above and below the eye, it's just a little creepier than the forehead.


I hope that was stopped. That's a vision imparement if I've ever seen one lol


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

SmackyBear said:


> The Rahman and JLB ones were pretty sick. But the one that disgusts me the most is Fernando Vargas. When it is both above and below the eye, it's just a little creepier than the forehead.


what the hell....


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Does anyone else think Aldo held off from it? It looked like he kind of avoided letting this left do after he seen it. He had Homminick down after that and didn't throw a single eblow on that side.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hominick already said that *the bump* has decreased in size a lot. 

I looked worse than it actually was imo.



SmackyBear said:


>


I call and raise it with this:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

limba said:


> Hominick already said that *the bump* has decreased in size a lot.
> 
> I looked worse than it actually was imo.
> 
> ...


Im all in!


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> I hope that was stopped. That's a vision imparement if I've ever seen one lol


The eye swelling started in the first, and the fight didn't get called until the tenth.

Granted, the pic is from just after the fight was called, it didn't look like that in the first. But he was completely blind out of that eye for several rounds before it got called. He actually kept the fight close though, so maybe the ref was still thinking he could defend himself.



limba said:


> I call and raise it with this:


Damn. Was that the aftermath of Davis-Diaz? I might need a couple pix to equal that...



















That one's harder to tell from the black and white picture, but both Billy Collins' eyes are hideously swollen here. He took such a beating from illegally doctored gloves and handwraps dipped in plaster that he could never fight again.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hominick looking much better already.


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

It did look like aldo held off from that spot. And i would too if i knew the guy couldnt beat me. I cant imagene the pain running thru that one spot.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah, Aldo is a good guy.
He stopped punching and elbowing in that area.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

limba said:


> Hominick looking much better already.


He would be, they have to drain that spot on his head right after the fight. So that could have been a few hours after. He didn't show a lot of damage aside from that thing growing out of his head.


----------

